# [Q] Panasonic P55 ROM



## Vipuljain_in (Feb 20, 2015)

Anyone using Custom ROM for P55.
Please share.
Thanks in advance :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Rajaks (Feb 20, 2015)

Vipuljain_in said:


> Anyone using Custom ROM for P55.
> Please share.
> Thanks in advance :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Lollipop Rom(5.0.x) for panasonic p55

http://www.lollipop-update.org/2015/02/panasonic-p55-7014.html


----------



## Vipuljain_in (Feb 25, 2015)

*internal memory full*

I am unable to move apps to SD card.
I have rooted chosen external storage in storage menu.
Installed all apps again but all are loading in internal memory.
Installed link2sd n tried to move apps its giving following error.
Please help.



"App2SD is not supported by your device. Because your device has a primary external storage which is emulated from the internal storage. You can link the app in order to move its files to your SD card."




Rajaks said:


> Lollipop Rom(5.0.x) for panasonic p55
> 
> http://www.lollipop-update.org/2015/02/panasonic-p55-7014.html

Click to collapse


----------



## Vipuljain_in (Feb 28, 2015)

*ROM for P55*

[http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...d-card-external-sd-card-t2817853/post59126971
QUOTE=Rajaks;58969195]Lollipop Rom(5.0.x) for panasonic p55

http://www.lollipop-update.org/2015/02/panasonic-p55-7014.html[/QUOTE]

Have u tried this ROM on P55? Will I be able to install app on Ext SD 
Is it safe to install clockworkmod on P55? I had once bricked my P500


----------



## Rajaks (Mar 1, 2015)

Firstly Know about how to unbrick your device . It helps when you bricked your device you unbrick it . Then install Custom recovery.


----------



## inderb9 (Mar 16, 2015)

*stock rom for p55*

i have bricked my p55.. anyone having stock rom for the same.. pls help... thanks in advance...:good:


----------



## singhaja (Jun 17, 2015)

*Panasonic p55 backup rom*

I want Panasonic p55 backup rom...can any one upload it or send to may email


----------



## singhaja (Jun 22, 2015)

*Panasonic p55 user data backup*

Can any one upload backup of Panasonic p55 aur preloader.bin of Panasonic p55


----------



## rahul2325 (Jul 23, 2015)

*i got the fix for panasonic p55  .. memory problem*

root is required


----------



## bneerajreddy (Jul 28, 2015)

Vipuljain_in said:


> Anyone using Custom ROM for P55.
> Please share.
> Thanks in advance :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



can any able say the lolipop for panasonic p55 with out survey


----------



## varinder1469 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Does anyone have cwm or twrp recovery .img for panasonic p55 ?*

I'm not able to find any cwm or twrp recovery for my panasonic p55. Plz anyone having it, can u forward it to me...


----------



## Ke_vAl (Feb 8, 2016)

*Panasonic P55 Novo*

Can i use this rom for Panasonic P55 Novo  . .?? 
Plz Reply /.....................................


----------



## zaankhan09 (Feb 22, 2016)

Do somebody has marshmallow custom rom for panasonic p55. Please let me know or share it to [email protected]


----------



## player coc (Jul 23, 2016)

Guys can I use this ROM for Panasonic p55 novo ???


----------



## sartaj khalsa (Sep 15, 2016)

*sartajsgalaxy.blogspot.in*



Ke_vAl said:


> Can i use this rom for Panasonic P55 Novo  . .??
> Plz Reply /.....................................

Click to collapse



sartajsgalaxy.blogspot.in


----------



## rohithkye (Oct 1, 2016)

please anyone upload custom rom for panasonic p55


----------



## Tubai05 (Apr 10, 2017)

*Panasonic P55 NOVO 4G Nougat 7.0 custom rom*

Does anyone has Nougat 7.0 Custom rom for Panasonic P55 Novo 4g 3gb ? I Need A Custom Rom For Panasonic P55 Novo 4g.. Btw, Thanks In Advance!!


----------



## Subham Kumar Bose (May 13, 2017)

varinder1469 said:


> I'm not able to find any cwm or twrp recovery for my panasonic p55. Plz anyone having it, can u forward it to me...

Click to collapse







 see this video and u will definitely be able to flash TWRP recovery for Panasonic p55 without pc


----------



## chitranshgi (Jun 21, 2017)

*Panasonic P55*

i need stock rom for panasonic P55 v1015 for dead recovery
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Gaurav dubey (Sep 16, 2017)

*panasonic p55 Novo*

I want a stock rom for marshmallow update in panasonic p55 Novo please help


----------



## Vipuljain_in (Feb 20, 2015)

Anyone using Custom ROM for P55.
Please share.
Thanks in advance :fingers-crossed:


----------



## BenShaji (Feb 3, 2018)

I flashed lollipop Rom for p55 novo from my stock (4.4) after I successfully flashed it. My imei has erased. So SIM cards are not detecting. I tried flashing imei with imei repair. It didn't worked. What should I do?


----------

